# Chicken lip pie



## DLJeffs (Mar 26, 2015)

I think there is a bug in the system. It looks like if you type "wood" it comes out as "chicken lip pie". I noticed it in my last reply in the Mike1950's Spalted Maple Thins" For Sale thread. Also just noticed the same thing in the finished woodworking products thread about ivory inlay.

Wood.

See what I mean. I typed wood.

Reactions: Great Post 1 | Funny 5


----------



## Schroedc (Mar 26, 2015)

@Kevin has been flipping switches again.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## JR Custom Calls (Mar 26, 2015)

Well stop typing wood then... Lol

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Treecycle Hardwoods (Mar 26, 2015)

DLJeffs said:


> I think there is a bug in the system. It looks like if you type "chicken lip pie" it comes out as "chicken lip pie". I noticed it in my last reply in the Mike1950's Spalted Maple Thins" For Sale thread. Also just noticed the same thing in the finished woodworking products thread about ivory inlay.
> 
> chicken lip pie.
> 
> See what I mean. I typed chicken lip pie.


LOL! this is turning out to be a great day!!! @Kevin !!!!! LOL!!!!

Reactions: Funny 1 | +Karma 1


----------



## Schroedc (Mar 26, 2015)

wood barter is what we are all about here

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Tclem (Mar 26, 2015)

DLJeffs said:


> I think there is a bug in the system. It looks like if you type "chicken lip pie" it comes out as "chicken lip pie". I noticed it in my last reply in the Mike1950's Spalted Maple Thins" For Sale thread. Also just noticed the same thing in the finished woodworking products thread about ivory inlay.
> 
> chicken lip pie.
> 
> See what I mean. I typed chicken lip pie.


That's Kevin messing around in another thread. He has nothing better to do than torment people

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Final Strut (Mar 26, 2015)

That dead horse gif is hilarious. I am going to have to save that for future use.

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## DLJeffs (Mar 26, 2015)

It comes in handy. Notice he's using a long, straight sturdy piece of wood with which to smack the dead horse.

Reactions: Funny 4 | Informative 1 | Creative 1


----------



## Final Strut (Mar 26, 2015)

This is to much. Wood is showing up in way to many threads. I need to go back to work before someone asks what the h$11 is wrong with me.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Tclem (Mar 26, 2015)

Kevin likes wood

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Johnturner (Mar 26, 2015)

OK I'll volunteer to be the idiot - What in blazes is Chicken lip pie??? It sounds delicious.


----------



## DLJeffs (Mar 26, 2015)

Extremely rare and highly sought after delicacy generally found in the deep south. Recipes are more closely guarded than Colonel Sander's chicken. Wars have been fought over chicken lip pie contests. Judges for chicken lip pie contests are chosen similar to the method used by the old Pony Express. "Young, single men, small in stature, excellent riders, looking for adventure and excitement. May not return alive."

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## ripjack13 (Mar 26, 2015)

This stuff makes me gigle like a little boy...

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## kweinert (Mar 26, 2015)

http://www.metrolyrics.com/chicken-lips-and-lizard-hips-lyrics-bruce-springsteen.html

When I was a little kid
I never liked to eat
Mom would put things on my plate
And I'd dump 'em on her feet
But then one day she made this soup
I ate it all in bed
I asked her what she put in it
And this is what she said:

"Oh, chicken lips and lizard hips
And alligator eyes
Monkey legs and buzzard eggs
And salamander thighs
Rabbit ears and camel rears
And tasty toenail pies
Stir 'em all together
And it's mama's soup surprise"

I went into the bathroom
And I stood beside the sink
I said, "I'm feeling slightly ill
And I think I'd like a drink"

Mama said, "I've just the thing
I'll get it in a wink
It's full of lots of protein
And vitamins, I think"

"Oh, chicken lips and lizard hips
And alligator eyes
Monkey legs and buzzard eggs
And salamander thighs
Rabbit ears and camel rears
And tasty toenail pies
Stir 'em all together
And it's mama's soup surprise"

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 5 | Way Cool 1


----------



## ironman123 (Mar 26, 2015)

Well I'll be doodlee dipped.


----------



## ripjack13 (Jan 11, 2016)

I miss chicken lip pie....


----------



## Schroedc (Jan 11, 2016)

ripjack13 said:


> I miss chicken lip pie....



We haven't had Schnitzengruben for a while either...

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ripjack13 (Jan 12, 2016)

Thanks @Kevin

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Kevin (Jan 12, 2016)

ripjack13 said:


> I miss chicken lip pie....



Ask and ye shall receive . . . .

Reactions: Thank You! 2


----------



## Sidecar (Jan 12, 2016)

Tclem said:


> Kevin likes horny midgets


Which kevin.......I'm the short one.....so say @CWS ....


----------

